# What to do with 5 gallon tank



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

So long story short, I've been cycling a little 5 gallon under my 55 gal Malawi tank, and I've got no idea what to do with it.

My partner has absolutely forbidden me from adding another tank in the house (we have 3 right now, and I want to do a shell dweller tank), so now I want to turn the 5 gal into something.

What would you guys do?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Shrimp tank. Too small for cichlids IMO.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Shrimp tank. Too small for cichlids IMO.


 For sure, no way am I going to try anything cichlid wise in there, which is why I brought this up in General.

I was thinking either shrimp, snail, or nano planted tank.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

You could do a planted with a male betta.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Replace it with a 15 gallon when your partner isn't looking.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> Replace it with a 15 gallon when your partner isn't looking.


----------

